# CAR CLUB BYLAWS



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

[/B]Okay I been asked by a few vatos as to my opinion on, what a car club's bylaws should be. So I decides to post this topic to see what different car clubs had to say as to what bylaws or the rules and regulations of a car club should be in their opinion.

Post what you think should be mandatory in a Lowrider car club or what you believe isn't nessecary in a car club and why. Let's share our opinions and let's see what every club has to say as to say.[/B]


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

ok i'll start:
you must drive your car on sunday(or a certain day)


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

my belief is if you and your friends like working on your cars and spending time finding parts, finding cars, you are a club. enjoy the sport and up left each other. encourage each other to dream and make it a reality :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

not in a club but i think this should be a MUST! 

"Leave your drama somewhere else"


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

MY BYLAWS ARE COMMEN SENSE. IF YOU CANT BE AROUNG MY FAMILY WITHOUT ACTING STUPID. YOU CAN HAVE A BAD ASS CAR NO GOOD ATTITUDE NO GO. IF YOU CANT GROW OLD WITH US YOU CANT ROLL WITH US . WE ARE ONE AND ALL BROTHERS.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Sep 25 2010, 09:22 PM~18662370
> *MY BYLAWS ARE COMMEN SENSE. IF YOU CANT BE AROUNG MY FAMILY WITHOUT ACTING STUPID. YOU CAN HAVE  A BAD ASS CAR NO GOOD ATTITUDE NO GO. IF YOU CANT GROW OLD WITH US YOU CANT ROLL WITH US . WE ARE ONE AND ALL BROTHERS.
> *



yup,.,.its that simple have commen sense


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

i had thought about a few....No bald heads or baggy clothes, no 4 doors, only tru spokes or cragars no chinas no daytons, no zeniths. to start.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Sep 25 2010, 10:00 PM~18662778
> *i had thought about a few....No bald heads or baggy clothes, no 4 doors, only tru spokes or cragars no chinas no daytons, no zeniths. to start.
> *


No D's or Z's :uh:


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Sep 25 2010, 10:15 PM~18662328
> *not in a club but i think this should be a MUST!
> 
> "Leave your drama somewhere else"
> *


REAL TALK RIGHT THERE 100% & OUR #1 RULE ALONG WITH MANY OTHERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Sep 26 2010, 12:59 AM~18662999
> *No D's or Z's :uh:
> *


well i wanted to start a sort of niche club, then i just ended up joining one


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Sep 25 2010, 11:00 PM~18662778
> *i had thought about a few....No bald heads or baggy clothes, no 4 doors, only tru spokes or cragars no chinas no daytons, no zeniths. to start.
> *


Well, i guess everyone is screwed except for seniors with cars that they bought brand new in the 60's :wow:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

NO 2 DOORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HAHAHAHAHA....NAW WHAT HAPPENS WITH THE CLUB, STAYS IN THE CLUB


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KingDavid_@Oct 5 2010, 03:20 PM~18742673
> *Well, i guess everyone is screwed except for seniors with cars that they bought brand new in the 60's :wow:
> *


pretty much i guess that's why i have a lowrider but really don't go around too many events.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

good attitude,respect, the passion for riding,family,helping each other out o and no bolt ons :biggrin:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Sep 25 2010, 11:00 PM~18662778
> *i had thought about a few....No bald heads or baggy clothes, no 4 doors, only tru spokes or cragars no chinas no daytons, no zeniths. to start.
> *




Thats pretty much everyone. :0


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT ABOUT SOME REAL ISUES, LIKE AAA. IN MY CLUB, HAVING AAA PLUS IS A RULE. THIS RULE MEANS THAT EVERY ONE GETS HOME SAFE WITHOUT WORRING ABOUT HOW, IF SOMEONE BREAKS IN THE FIELD.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Heres a good rule... Car must sit lower than stock height when all the way down. :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Oct 7 2010, 12:24 PM~18760008
> *WHAT ABOUT SOME REAL ISUES, LIKE AAA.  IN MY CLUB, HAVING AAA PLUS IS A RULE.  THIS RULE MEANS THAT EVERY ONE GETS HOME SAFE WITHOUT WORRING ABOUT HOW, IF SOMEONE BREAKS IN THE FIELD.
> *


 :0 GOOD IDEA!  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

TO BE IN A CLUB YOU HAVE TO HAVE DEDICATION


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Sep 26 2010, 01:00 AM~18662778
> *i had thought about a few....No bald heads or baggy clothes, no 4 doors, only tru spokes or cragars no chinas no daytons, no zeniths. to start.
> *


No Daytons????What kind of rule is that????


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Oct 7 2010, 06:37 PM~18763055
> *TO BE IN A CLUB YOU HAVE TO HAVE DEDICATION
> *


once you're in, you're in for life.


----------

